# Sight in range near Grayling/Higgins Lake.



## HeavyF150 (Dec 5, 2005)

This might sound silly with thousands of acres of state land around this area, but is there an official range anywhere in the Grayling/Higgins Lake area that's open for sight in's?
The RAM center has a short range, but I don't think it's open to the public. 
Seems to me I read somewhere that it's illegal to sight in on public land, so I'm reluctant to set out a target, and rest off the front of my truck(which would be illegal).
Any ideas?


----------



## jcurtis (Oct 11, 2004)

HeavyF150 said:


> Seems to me I read somewhere that it's illegal to sight in on public land, so I'm reluctant to set out a target, and rest off the front of my truck(which would be illegal).
> Any ideas?



It is not illegal to target shoot on state land but I would not target shoot from your vehicle either. As long as you have an obvious target and make no attempt to take game you may target shoot on state land. Just make sure you are safe and pickup any and all garbage, ie targets and cases, and you will be fine.


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

Page 27. 2008 Hunting and Trapping guide.
*It is illegal to target shoot in a state park or recreation area, except on a designated shooting range 
at Bald Mountain, Island Lake, Ortonville and Pontiac Lake recreation areas. *

There is a list on the DNR website of all shooting ranges. Heres a link just click on a county. 

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-42199_39011---,00.html


----------



## HeavyF150 (Dec 5, 2005)

Unfortunately, both Roscommon and Crawford county have no public ranges, as I thought.
Mind you, Crawford county has the largest military reservation in the state, with ranges to shoot things as large as artillery rounds, but no small arms range open to the public. Not even for 2 or 3 weeks out of the year for deer season sight in.
Mind you, I can hear people using the taxpayer funded range just down the road from me at the RAM center, but I can't use it either.

Wishin, I wonder if that applies to state or federal forest property?


----------



## jcurtis (Oct 11, 2004)

That rule only applies to State Parks and State Recreation Areas, not State Game Areas. There is a difference. If you do it at an SGA you will be fine.


Added some threads for reference that answer the OP's questions, from the law forum.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=208093

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=208497


Basically, SGA okay to target practice. No shooting from the hood.


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

jcurtis said:


> That rule only applies to State Parks and State Recreation Areas, not State Game Areas. There is a difference. If you do it at an SGA you will be fine.


Your'e probably right. I sometimes forget that there are so many different classifications of state land. I'm not really certain the difference myself other than the label.


----------



## ronintank (Dec 4, 2007)

The Northland Sportsmen's club in gaylord.
The Deer Season Sight In will be open to the public and members from
8:00 AM to 5:00 PM Saturday, November 8th through Thursday, November 13th and from 8:00 AM to 1:00 PM on Friday, November 14th


----------



## BIG DAVE (Mar 3, 2003)

HeavyF150 said:


> This might sound silly with thousands of acres of state land around this area, but is there an official range anywhere in the Grayling/Higgins Lake area that's open for sight in's?
> The RAM center has a short range, but I don't think it's open to the public.
> Seems to me I read somewhere that it's illegal to sight in on public land, so I'm reluctant to set out a target, and rest off the front of my truck(which would be illegal).
> Any ideas?


houghton lake sportsman club, at m-55 and i think tower hill rd. do a search on the puter im think they might have a web site. if not pm me your 
phone # and can get you directions to there in prudenville. they have a outdoor range to shoot up to 200yrds and charge $10 to shoot with spotting scopes.


----------



## A-plus (Mar 30, 2003)

What we have a lot of up here is state forest land and you can target shoot on it if you like. You must be sure any shooting is done in a safe manner and all trash is picked up. You must be in possession of a valid hunting license for an open season between Sept 15 and March 31, if I remember correctly, so a small game license covers you.

There are a few gravel pits which are popular with locals for shooting, though you will have to verify they are indeed public land and open for public use. Of them, a few I know of are in the southern part of Crawford county, one is north of 7-mile, east of I-75, another is west of Military Rd, north of 4-mile. I believe they still shoot north of St. Helens into a hillside on the east side of F-97 as well.

As stated, there is also the Houghton Lake Sportsman's Club and Northland Sportsmans Club. You may also want to investigate the Grayling, Chain of Lakes, Cadillac and the Lewiston Sportsmans Clubs. Your favorite sporting goods retailer should be able to point you in the right direction.

Big Dave? The one I know from Lake Shore graduated in '81 and was a shot-put thrower for the track team.


----------

